
JP Morgan supercomputer offers risk analysis in near real-time  - strawberryshake
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3290494/jp-morgan-supercomputer-offers-risk-analysis-in-near-real-time/
======
spitfire
And a paper about the implementation:
[http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/110511-slides....](http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/110511-slides.pdf)

The interesting bit is the discussion about where GPU's vs FPGA's are
necessary.

